# Is anyone else having login problems today?



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been driving since October of 2014 and I get this message when I input my email address and password:

"You're all signed up! Congratulations, you've completed the driver signup process. You'll be notified shortly, once you're approved. While your account is being reviewed, feel free to watch the video below to get familiar with being an Uber Partner."

I've emailed support and I wait their reply. Having a phone number to call would be too easy. I'm not exactly amused by this.


----------



## abepa (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi...I suddenly have the same problem today...may i know how you resolved yours?

Thanks.


----------

